# poling and casting platform



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm dying for a casting platform, but not the price they cost.

Honestly, I think they're extremely overpriced.
The only one I see worth the cost is the Carbon Marine one.

I don't see how aluminum tubes welded together should cost $450 if the tubing alone doesn't cost $50.


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

>


i agree can you please forgive me for my stupidity ;D


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

> I'm dying for a casting platform, but not the price they cost.
> 
> Honestly, I think they're extremely overpriced.
> The only one I see worth the cost is the Carbon Marine one.
> ...



i agree thats why i'm going to make one don't know this was used for some kind of step or something but it'll hold me and for 40$ it works 


heres a picture of the johnsen in the water for ya sorry its not the best


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Where is Don's salvage yard? Do they have a website?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > I'm dying for a casting platform, but not the price they cost.
> >
> > Honestly, I think they're extremely overpriced.
> > The only one I see worth the cost is the Carbon Marine one.
> ...


Thanks for the pics!
Looks like it doesn't draft much!

Platforms are going to look great on there.
You should probably move the poling platform further back some though.
You want to be able to clear your outboard easily with the push pole.
I almost snapped a push pole in half once cause the wind blew the boat over and the pole caught the outboard.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I'm dying for a casting platform, but not the price they cost.
> 
> Honestly, I think they're extremely overpriced.
> The only one I see worth the cost is the Carbon Marine one.
> ...



i had my aluminum guy up here in jax fab one up for less than $300, figure the cost of the tubing , deck lid, and rod holder plus a few hours labor, not to mention a stainless s. turn buckle, the price seems fair


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > I'm dying for a casting platform, but not the price they cost.
> >
> > Honestly, I think they're extremely overpriced.
> > The only one I see worth the cost is the Carbon Marine one.
> ...



I'm having mine fabbed for less than $100 hopefully. lol

I get the tubing in 20' or 24' sections for about $30. 
I'll cut everything myself, and have it bent and welded up for a few bucks. 
I'm going to use aluminum plate for the deck.
My buddy has a bunch leftover from his jon boat build we did. 
Then I'll either SeaDek it or just paint it and non-skid it to match the deck.


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

> Where is Don's salvage yard? Do they have a website?


in pinella county 5601 126th ave. clearwater,fl 727) 576-8577 don't know if they have a website can't find it on goggle it is a great place to wander around all kinds of stuff just gotta dig a little 


str8outa9c i am concerned about all he weight in at the rear of the boat , 40hrs, poling platform , and my large butt guess i could go on a diet  but figured bit ould be easier to move the platform about a foot in front of the transome


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Where is Don's salvage yard? Do they have a website?
> 
> 
> in pinella county  5601 126th ave. clearwater,fl 727) 576-8577  don't know if they have a website can't find it on goggle   it is a great place to wander around all kinds of stuff just gotta dig a  little
> ...



I'm not sure that foot forward would really make a big difference if any at all.

How about locating batteries or fuel at the bow of the boat to balance the weight?


----------

